# Experimenting with a Beast



## zadiac (14/12/14)

Living on the edge can be scary sometimes. I took it a little further than normal and came up with this:






A dual coil 20gauge monster weighing in at .18 ohm with 3.5mm ID. It barely fits in the Tobh Atty. It takes forever to heat up, but once it does......it chucks the clouds. Flavor is muted. I used it on the 100W Sigelei @ 50 watts. 10 drops, 2 tokes and you're done! It's dry!....lol





I only did this as an experiment. After the video, I took it apart and put a more "normal" dual coil in the Tobh.


I have a similar dual coil setup in the Zenith V2 on the Reo, but with 26gauge on a 2mm ID @ .42 ohms. Much safer and it works beautifully

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (14/12/14)

nice! very very nice


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

Wow! I like it


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

Thats allot of vape...


----------



## Gizmo (15/12/14)

Bad Ass! Nothing like 20G, what a beast of a wire.


----------



## Alex (15/12/14)

That's some mean coiling man, probably deserves some kind of medal.


----------



## zadiac (15/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> Bad Ass! Nothing like 20G, what a beast of a wire.



Yeah it is! I would vape with it permanently if I had a mod that can handle it. I will build one soon of course 



Alex said:


> That's some mean coiling man, probably deserves some kind of medal.



Yeah! A risk taking medal....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (15/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Yeah it is! I would vape with it permanently if I had a mod that can handle it. I will build one soon of course
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! A risk taking medal....lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (15/12/14)

Hahahaha!


----------

